# Dolphin street Garden city???



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

I don't surf fish to much anymore,but when I do, I've always gone down to the dolphin street area in Garden city. I finally went out and bought some good rods and reels , just to surf fish..

I've been down there a dozen times this season and the most I've done was a few anorexic blue fish. Has that area changed??? 

I'm fishing two rods, one in close and one way out and I've been everywhere in between...I know today sucked for pompano, the water was way to dirty... but there are sand fleas all over the place and I was able to cast to just the other side of the mud line...I've fished that place a bunch of times in the past and did very well.

The sand bars seem to be in the same place etc, I was there during the tailwalker tournament looking for bait, and the bottom machine looked like it always did...any insight would be great, I hate not catching fish


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Best advice i can give you is Get there Early and Fish one far and one close watch the waves and Look for a Hole between the beach and the sand bar.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey Villagerecorder! Haven't seen you around here (or on the sand) in ages! That area has changed from what it used to be. I could see a huge change last year and even more so this year. I've caught some, but not near like I used to. 

Britt


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

good lord, look what the cat dragged in


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

I still fish there a lot, but I'm getting burned out. Used to be good a few years back, now lucky to get a small blue. Maybe too many people hitting the same spot?


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*thanks*

Thanks for the responses, I kind of got the idea after 12 visits it had changed for the worse...I don't really believe a area can get "fished out" the fish move in and out of beach areas depending on the bait available. It just sucks because there where never any crowds there...

I fish from 5 am till 9 am to avoid the surfers. I fished the north causeway in pawleys in the spring and it was ok at best...I guess I need another place....any one fish the area between the Dolphin street jetteys and the garden city pier? I know there is some live bottom between those 2 spots...but haven't fishing it trying to avoid crowds...

Hey Britt and Bob...yeah I know haven't been on here in a long time...but everything I do now is offshore, I have not even been to 3 mile or 10 mile reef all season..to a fault I think ..I think Ive been over shooting the fish.

heres a report:

fished 40 miles out to some live bottom yesterday..3-4 ft rollers cloudy morning...

I have never seen so much bait in one area in my life... football sized fields of sardines all over, dragged bait for 2 hours....not one knock down....saw amberjacks...100s of them ripping thru the bait balls....all on top...could not boat a single one....unbelievably frustrating ......bottom fished for the remainder of the trip....the bottom machine was lit up....LOL ...6 black bass 13 's not even worth cleaning so sent them on there way.

lesson learned: 
to much bait in the water can have adverse effects on fishing.... those jacks created so much by catch the fish had no interest in our offerings.
The water was silver with half eat in sardines..they fed everything out there except for us...High light of the day...we had a manta ray with us the whole time....no joke this thing was 9 or 10 feet across...

But that's fishing...I guess


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey buddy, i'll be down that way sunday thru saturday. Maybe I'll see ya on the beach!


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey pete, been a long time. I haven't fished in Garden City in a good long while. Been itching to catch some pomps though. Maybe kingfish will drop a hint on a better spot.

No luck in Pawleys? Give me a call next time you head down this way.


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*Hey Dan*

Yeah its been a while..email me your # [email protected] ...my last 2 cells went swimming....

As far as pawleys goes..I was there last week...just to catch a sting ray... I got 2 and split...the weird thing was there where tons of 1" pompano on the right side of that rock jetty, so I assume they must be on the beach, but you know me ...I hate to walk, so I didn't bother...but I was looking for bait 2 weeks ago... maybe out 1/2 mile in front of the north causeway and that water got really shallow there..like 2' at low tide...you can stand up 1/2 to 3/4 of a mile of the beach...its always been shallow there but now its dangerously shallow...A guy flying thru there and not paying attention is going to leave a lower unit or two....LOL


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Just sent you an email. Those baby pomps are all over the place. Lots of fleas this year too. Found a good spot for sheeps and tons of chinabacks. Let's go try and get one.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

So when me you and Dan going offshore??

We make good mates.


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

Got the email Dan, Ill either call or email the night before..or let me know how much lead time you need. Never heard of chinabacks enlighten me..LOL

Hey Bob,
Sold my boat (thank God) got rid of the wife and bought a new place..... I've haven't been chartering that much this year...Still looking for the right ride...its tuff finding a boat, running a 2 stroke is financial suicide, and most people with 4 strokes don't want to destroy there boat chartering. I might license my buddies boat when he deploys in September , but the seasons over at that point..so who knows

Its a catch 22, and to be honest...this is a hard area to fish and make it worth the money...you have to go so far out to put fish in the boat, the weather is a big factor...most people don't dig 2-3"s "the norm" here...and forget 3-4's,,,,,so its pinfish city and sharp nose at 3 mile...I always felt like I was ripping people off....but that's the charter biz at the grand strand..never felt right to me..

I'm going to get my masters license in October....may be Ill pull or parasail or eco tours next year, this year I'm finding out how much I like to fish agian, chartering knocks that feeling right out...LOL

Now I go with a buddy of mine 1 or 2 times a week, that's it.. he has a 25' sea pro with twin 4 strokes so its some what economical but running 200 miles in a day is still pricey..Ill let you guys know the next trip...we are supposed to go again Saturday as of now its 4-6' at 10-15 knot winds...no fun there, but it could change, if its just swells its cool, that wind says something different

Dude email [email protected], I have a listing for you if you want it..Ill give you the details


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Chinaback fiddler crabs. You sold the hydrasport? damn, i liked that boat a lot.


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

I liked that boat to, a little ass heavy...but fast..I ran back from bp-25 in under 40 minutes one trip....caught some air along that ride....we got back from the Gtown hole, In under 1:45, in my buddies boat..just got to lay into it...and forget about compressing vertebrae...I was 6'2" im 6' now...the plus side is I dont bump my head as much.....LOL


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

I will be there fishing this weekend......hopefully the bait has shown up.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

And there's brando. You guys come down to pawleys this weekend if you want and ill burn some fish and steaks on the grill after we fish.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Pete, 
you are right about the fishing so far this year, plenty of bait and not much fish or conditions that warrant fishing, that's the same results I have had anyway. All those baby pomps mean the fish came by and spawned and hopefully a new class for next year. I've been working the NC beaches, but no luck there either.

That was some heads up navigating in the fog that day, I came in Little River the same day, under the same conditions, brutal.

It wa a great flounder bite this spring in Cherry Grove, and the bottom fishing has been good up here offshore, everything else , especially the weather has sucked.

Look forward to a fishing day with all, (Brando, you back in town?)


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

if you build it ...Wayne will come.........lol...cool deal,,,yeah that fog shit is scary....I don't trust GPS for a minute "with in 3 miters" that's asking for trouble... you need to set up a deal with all of us down here..location and time? if we did it one time this season it would be fun....oh and I hate to trolling for kings, I suck.....12 knock downs and 6 in the boat....they see the boat and they freak....I suck....I'm trying to mussel them in like mahi....they are fragile monkeys....they hate the sight of a boat,,,,I rather get my ass kicked by 30# mahi...were I can put some steel into it....verses an over grown Spanish...you stay safe salt


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Pete,

I will send you an email about the listing, headed intothe office in a bit.

Wayne, we have done pretty well on the the reds at the south jetty with finger mullet and shrimp. Also have wound up with a few real nice flounder like you said in Cherry Grove, you could go through 20 fish and get 5 good ones.

Specks have had a decent showing at the jetty as well.

But Iam not tell you anything you dont already know...


----------

